# Unknown Flashlight / Torch from UK



## andy260173 (Aug 22, 2011)

Hi all, I got this Pifco torch / flashlight in a job lot of stuff I bought recently, I advertised it on ebay here http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Vintage-Pi...item336ad02805

There seems to be some interest, it has 2 filters that change the colour of the light between red and green. The interest has got me wondering about the history of the torch, I have never seen a similar one before. It has Made in Hong kong on the base, but I am assuming that it is vintage?

Just curious about the interest, does anybody know the model number, or model name? Has anyone seen this model before?

Just curious, any help would be appreciated.

Thanks​


----------



## Norm (Aug 22, 2011)

:welcome:

Moved to Flashlight collecting - Norm


----------



## Mr Bigglow (Aug 22, 2011)

Nostalgia flash: those sorts of lights used to be common when red and green filters were used by the military for signalling. Kids loved them and I could almost say I owned a copy of that very light- but it was a while back.


----------



## Backpacker Light (Aug 22, 2011)

I also believe that these multi-color type of lights are interesting. 

I have found two of these "Crone" models, one is rusted and a little rough, but the other is in good shape. It is hard to believe that it has a listed value of only $5.00 dollars.
http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Cro...g-Light-with-Side-Mounted-Ring-Hanger-3D-1945

I also have one "Kimberlite" trademark 2-D light in my collection in very good condition. It is made in Hong Kong, and also has the white, red and green switch options. I cannot seem to find this one listed in the flashlight museum.


----------



## Longwinters (Nov 14, 2011)

I found the same one at an antique mall in Anchorage, I think it was 5 bucks, not sure who you would signal to, it's about as bright as someone smoking, I do love the memories it brings up though.


Backpacker Light said:


> I also believe that these multi-color type of lights are interesting.
> 
> I have found two of these "Crone" models, one is rusted and a little rough, but the other is in good shape. It is hard to believe that it has a listed value of only $5.00 dollars.
> http://www.flashlightmuseum.com/Cro...g-Light-with-Side-Mounted-Ring-Hanger-3D-1945
> ...


----------

